# miten estaa joidenkin linkkien lataus Konqueriin?

## hobo2

tyopoydalla en saanut lupaa kayttaa Firefoxia joten default-selain on Konqueror

miten helpointa estaa AdBlock-tyylilla joidenkin saittien paha tapa ladata mainoksia?

java ja javascriptit on jo disabloitu mutta monet lataavat iframen kautta kaikenlaista mainontaa

onko Konquerorille olemassa AdBlock tai vastaava?

kone on tyopaikan proxyn kautta netissa joten mitaan en voi suodattaa Hosts:in kautta koska kaikki liikenne menee proxyn hallinnalla

----------

## Shopro

Jos en nyt ihan väärin muista taitaa KDE 3.5.2:ssa olla Konquerorin mukana AdBlock.

Jos ei se toimi tässä on englanniksi jonkin näköinen ohje.

```
1. Create a text file by cutting and pasting the text from the link

(Mozilla link; see below). Place it somewhere in your home directory.

2. Open Konqueror and go to: Settings >> Configure Konqueror >> Stylesheets.

Click on the General tab and then select "Use user-defined stylesheet". Click

on the little folder button and select the file you created from step 1

above.

Restart Konqueror and most/all the ads should be blocked.

http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/adblock
```

----------

## hobo2

ok, kertauksena siis

luo /root/EiMainoksia ja tallenna siihen URL linkista http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/adblock sisalto

siis 257 rivia css:aa

ok

toinen kysymys, Konqueror, Tietoja KDE:sta sanoo jotta versio on 3.4.3

noin joka toinen paiva olen ajanut komennon

emerge-webrsync; emerge -uDNf world >&/dev/null & emerge -uDavN world; etc-update

(olen proxyn takana, joten vain webrsync toimii)

mita muuta tarvitsen paivitykseen KDE --> 3.5 ?

----------

## Shopro

Eli luodaan kotikansioon jokin tiedosto vaikka adblock.txt ja kopioidaan sinne http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/adblock sisältö.

Sen jälkeen avataan Konqueror ja mennään Asetukset >> Muokkaa asetuksia >> Tyylisivut ja laitetaan lähteeksi edellä tehty tiedosto. Uudessa Konqueror 3.5.2:ssa on AdBlock kohta asetuksissa joissa voi määrittää niitä.

Ei taida olla Kde 3.5.2 vielä merkattu pois ~archista. Saadaksesi Kde:n ~archin käyttöön tee seuraavaa:

```
# cd /usr/portage

# for x in kde-*/*; do echo "=$x-3.5* ~*" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords; done

```

Ja sen jälkeen helppo päivitys Kde:lle.

```
emerge -avn $(grep kde /var/lib/portage/world)
```

Joka siis päivittää vain asennetut osat.

----------

## hobo2

emerge -avn $(grep kde /var/lib/portage/world) 

..vastaa seuraavaa..

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "media-libs/akode" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-libs/akode-2.0_beta3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- media-libs/akode-2.0_rc1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.2-r1" [ebuild])

----------

## Shopro

Tuosta pääsee ohi näin.

```
echo "media-libs/akode ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## PaveQ

Kannattaa lukea se handbook...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## hobo2

jep, kiitos, hyvin toimi ja kde 3.5 nyt valintana sisaankirjautumisessa (listassa xfce, gnome, kde3.4, jne..)

voiko jossain vaiheessa uninstalloida kde3.4 version vai onko parempi pitaa se valikossa?

----------

## Jannejt

 *hobo2 wrote:*   

> voiko jossain vaiheessa uninstalloida kde3.4 version vai onko parempi pitaa se valikossa?

 

mitäpä sinä vanhalla versiolla jollet käytä ja uusi toimii  :Wink:  alta pois vaan, oli miten asennettu tahansa niin emerge -P kde_paketit ja wanhat pitäis alta lähteä ja vain uusimmat jäädä   :Smile: 

----------

## Shopro

Tällä pitäisi myös saada poistettua.

```

# for x in `equery l kde-base/ | grep "3.4"`

> do

>     emerge -C $x

> done

# for x in `equery l kde-misc/ | grep "3.4"`

> do

>     emerge -C $x

> done
```

----------

## hobo2

hmm... herjaa

# for x in `equery 1 kde-base/ | grep "3.4"`

> do

>   emerge -c $x

> done

!!! No command or unknown command given

----------

## Shopro

Sinne oli näköjään päässyt kirjoitusvirhe.

```

for x in `equery l kde-base/ | grep "3.4"`; do emerge -C $x; done

```

Copy & paste toimii parhaiten.

----------

## hobo2

upeeta!

jep, iso C-kirjain eika c-kirjain oli virhe

kiitos, hyvin toimii

----------

## Shopro

Hyvä että toimi.

----------

